
Ask HN: What problem would you want us to work on? - nagrom42
My friend and I have some experiences with NLP and deep learning respectively. We are looking for side project ideas applying machine learning to any real world problem. What would you want us to work on?
======
wesie
Hi, I would lik to share an idea with you. Please drop me mail on
rume.gbenedio@yahoo.com Speak soon

